# spreaders



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

is there a tailgate mounted spreader that will work well with sand\salt mix? I have several customers that need a small amount of ice control and I cant justify the cost of a full blown spreader any thoughts or advice???


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Two stage Fisher or Western should do the trick.

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/spreaders.asp?model=speed


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I agree with Mick. Fisher SpeedCaster 2 or Western ProCaster 2 two stages spreaders should do the job. Also they are our new sponsors of Plowsite.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

The new SnowEx 1875 SandPro 2 stage will do it better! 

Can you say Viiiibbbbrrraaattteeeerrrrrr?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't forget the Air-Flo MSS.It's small,light,and easy to load bulk with a shovel due to it's low height.It's all stainless too.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*SnowEx 1875 Sandpro*

*SnowEx 1875 Sandpro* 
Excellent choice for a sander/ salter unit.
Ultra reliable unit from a company that knows how to build spreaders.

 John................


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

2nd piece of advise. Whatever you get if you're spreading sand/salt mix, make sure it's a "two-stage".


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Western, pro flow 2, works very well. I have 2 seasons on the one I use for residentials, and have had no problems with it. It wasn't cheap though. But it does spread salt, sand, or mix very well.

Rick


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*pro flow 2*

what did you pay for your pro flow 2 ?? do you think I could swing one for 1200 or so. I can buy a curtis 1.5 yard stainless steel spreader with a gas 2.5 hp engine for about 2500$...I saw one at the local ag fair last weekend and it was real sharp.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I paid $2200, for my pro flow 2. Like I said it wasn't cheap, Because I could have bought a very nice ( Locally made ) slide in for $3800. As far as fisher goes, they make one that is the same as the pro flow 2 ( I believe they are the same ). But it was about $2800, for the exact same thing except it was yellow vs. red. Good luck

Rick


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Rick, I am curious when did you get that pricing for Fisher SpeedCaster 2 spreader? The reason I am asking is because my dealer is selling them for $2700 installed, but that was in August. It probably went up by now since it is now September, the time of years those manufacturers raise their prices.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I paid 1900 for my Pro-Flo 2 a couple of years ago. They installed it with the bed mount, though. I believe the hitch mounted option was about $400.00 more than the bed mount. After using the bed mount - I would purchase the hitch mount.

Chuck B.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I paid somewhere just under $2,000 for mine, not installed, including the variable speed controller.

We built a swing gate to mount it on and we ran the wiring. Not that complicated even for a non-mechanic such as myself.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I know you were thinking of a tailgate model, but really a v6000 or 8000 from trynex may work great for you too. I have the 8000,(just fits in a short box Dodge), and I paid only $2500 for it, with so much more versatility than a 2 stage tailgate for almost as much. If you want to run bagged, like I still do often in mine, you may want to get the 6000, which would leave you plenty of room in front of it to stack bags. The whole chute system lifts off in 2 seconds, to leave the rear end flush with the tailgate. It would be great for someone who wants to pull trailers.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Tom - how do you think that bad boy would work in regular bed pick up with a tool box on it? I have a 2500 HD GMC with a Weatherguard box. Would the weight sit too far back or would it be alright in your opinion?


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Stephen,

That was the price quoted to me from a fisher dealer in glens falls Ny, back in august of last year, $500 difference for a fisher vs western? Western won.....


Rick


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Doug,

You could put a 6000 in it, and have lots of room, or put an 8000 in it and still have enough room for the tool box. The weight is distributed the same regardless, because the rear of the salter ALWAYS needs to be at the bumper of the truck...so it doesn't matter if you have a 6 foot box, or 8 foot box, the weight is exactly the same. The only diff would be the amount of room in front of it to stash stuff..


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I just measured mine, and its 7'2" from the very rear of the frame, to the front edge of the frame, on the v8000. The rear is actually flush with the outside edge of the bumper. So it may be close on the 8000, whether you could fit a toolbox or not, but I think you could. I'm sure it would be no problem with the v6000. My 8000, I put 3000 lbs of slat in, and still get the cover on. I'm not sure what the 6000 would hold.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks Rick. I assume that $2200 price include installation? Does it include the variable speed controller? I think they are about $200 option.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Stephen,

yes that included install, and the variable speed contoller, also mine is the hitch set up.

Rick


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah I have to agree with Wyldman...I started out years ago with an Air flo.....no complaints that thing was bulletproof and easy load, work on, remove and store.


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 8, 2002)

Tom,
You said your truck is a short bed?! I have a pamphlet on the Snowex 6000 and 8000. It say the 6000 is 74 inches and the 8000 is 96 inches. I am surprised that the 8000 fits in a short bed Dodge. I have a 2000 F350 extracab shortbed and I thought the 8000 wouldn't fit?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes, its a short bed. No problem fitting it in, its a perfect fit. They are including the overhanging spinner on the length measurement, which of course hangs over the rear.

If you want some exact measurements, let me know and I'll run out in the garage and measure.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

another


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

In that snow ex spreader have you run with sand/salt ?can you load up to the top plow then at the end sand with out having it be packed in ?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

No problem with salt, but I have never used any sand, so I wouldn't be able to answer that. Maybe theres someone else here that still uses sand.


----------



## turfguy (Jul 28, 2000)

*lesco ez loader*

I looked at a lesco ez loader spreader today. looks like a meyers to me. do you guys think this will handle magic salt without too much clumping? last winter I used my good lawn spreader and baged salt and did not have very good perfomance. seems like it was too moist ...any ideas..


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Is there a website for trynex or snowex that i can go too and get some information?


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Just sent ya PM w/ the info!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Myo Lacey truck in medford sell them they had one on display inside last year when i was there if you need to see one up close.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Tom,

In regard to your Trynex salter..........................

Can you tell me any/all of the negatives concerning the unit??

How about the auger cover?????? salt get jammed??? Any customizing to the unit to enhace its operation?

I'm still sitting on the fence before buying a "v" box(stainless steel or poly) or a TruckCraft insert/salter for a 8' bed F-350.

Your help would be of great help!

Joe 
ChicagoSnow


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Joe,

I really don't have much to say negative about it. I know John Dimartino cut the plate down over the auger of his, to spread more quantity faster. I haven't done any mods. The screen on top is screwed down, so we took all but two of them out for quick access just in case you need to. The only time I have chunks that are a problem, they are usually fist size or smaller because of the top screen. I just keep a pole in the truck to stick through the top and break them up, but it is rare. The new models now come standard with two vibrators, so I think they will really feed well.

I think its a worthwhile option to consider.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Lawn Lad- that is sweet. I like the set up. I have the Speedcaster2. I might just have to do something like that.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Tom,

Thank's for the input!

Can your unit hold 1.5 yards max???............. or can you pile on 1/2+ yard more if circumstances dictate??? Can you build side wall extensions off of the steel frame work??

They come with 2 vibrators now??? I gues that would be the way to gauge if its the latest version or not.

Can you compare your salter to a gas powered v-box? Pros and cons??????

Thanks,

Joe 
ChicagoSnow


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I can get the 1.5 yards, or 3000 lbs in mine with the cover still on, flat across the top. Just heaping it would give you a good bit more. I dont know how you would go about adding side boards, most likely it would take a welding job, to extend the supports down to the frame. I'm sure it could be done.

I think that the biggest issue with the trynex as opposed to a gas v box would be the amount it spreads, or in other words, getting the volume you want. I think thats why John Dimartino cut down the plate over the auger, to feed more, faster.

I am working on a pre wet system now for mine, and thinking about where I want to introduce the liquids. I may try it right through the back wall, over the auger. Otherwise, right over the chute, above the spinner.


----------

